# Comments on Marppio Seminar  Largo, Florida



## Jinile Presas Calpe (Dec 16, 2002)

Date:  12/9/2002 - 10:47 AM  
Name:  Micky Doto  
Email:  kempo6442@yahoo.com 
Site:  http:// 
Location:  Tuckerton, New Jersey, U.S.A  
Comments:  I just recently traveled to Largo Florida from Atlantic City New Jersey to train under the knowledgeable instructors of MARPIO. I have to say that it was well worth it, I would gladly make the trip again. Of all the seminars Ive had the pleasure of going to the ones held by MARPIO Touch my heart the most. At most seminars you learn techniques, in MARPIO seminars you feel the techniques, culture and spirit of Arnis. If you ever have the opportunity to attend one do so. Thank you MickyDoto  

Date:  12/9/2002 - 9:00 PM  
Name:  Luis Torres  
Email:  torresbrothers@mindspring.com 
Site:  http:// 
Location:  Tampa, Florida, USA  
Comments:  Great seminar this last weekend in Tampa/St. Pete. I am fortunate to have worked out with these impressive and sincere instructors of Modern Arnis! Anyone that is seeking to improve their Filipino martial art skills, while interacting with talented stylists of this art, needs to attend a future seminar of MARPPIO.  

Date:  12/11/2002 - 11:58 AM  
Name:  Leopoldo M. Duran  
Email:  polduran43@hotmail.com 
Site:  http:// 
Location:  Seminole, Florida, U.S.A.  
Comments:  The quality of the two-day Modern Arnis seminar I attended last Dec. 7-8, 2002 here in Florida was par excellence! Not only the abilities of the instructors were above reproach but also the ways they imparted the techniques - superb! I would recommend future MARPPIO arnis seminars to both novices and advance practitioners alike. I also recommend the excellent arnis training videos. I purchased some and now have the luxury of learning the techniques at my own pace at home although I do strongly recommend that your respective instructors hone your ability to perform the various techniques. My salute to the young and brilliant Ray Dionaldo for the unique Philippine knife fighting techniques, to MARRPIO's Dr. Remy Presas Jr  

Date:  12/11/2002 - 12:44 PM  
Name:  Leopoldo M. Duran  
Email:  polduran43@hotmail.com 
Site:  http:// 
Location:  Seminole, Florida, U.S.A.  
Comments:  Here's the balance of my text that for some reason did not went through. "... and Senior Master Rodell Dago-oc for the very effective arnis presentation and to Dr. Wilfredo Matias, not only for his effective empty hand fighting techniques demonstration but also for hosting the seminar for this truly Filipino martials arts."  

Date:  12/12/2002 - 6:47 AM  
Name:  Guro Ken DeJesus  
Email:  gurodejesus@modernarnis.cc 
Site:  http:// www.modernarnis.cc 
Location:  West Palm Beach, Florida, USA  
Comments:  The seminar, which I attended on Dec. 7, & 8 in Largo, Florida was outstanding. It was one of the best two day intensive training seminars I have ever attended. (I was drenched in sweat, it was great). The knowledge and abilities of Dr.Remy P. Presas and Senior Master Rodel are extraodinary to say the least. The leadership of Modern Arnis could not be in better hands. Thank you for such a fantastic learning experience. Guro Ken DeJesus  


Date:  12/12/2002 - 9:47 AM  
Name:  Kevin Ferguson  
Email:  Ferg_3@msn.com 
Site:  http:// 
Location:  Palm Beach Gardens, Florida, USA  
Comments:  The seminar attended on Dec. 7th & 8th (hosted by Dr. Matias in Largo, Florida) was a blast! I had a great time meeting both Dr. Presas and Master Rodillo and seeing familiar faces from previous camps. The camp was very friendly and we received what felt like individual attention from both Dr. Presas and Master Rodillo. I would like to thank them both very much and wish Master Rodillo luck in his upcoming tournament.... Thank you, Kevin Ferguson  

Date:  12/13/2002 - 8:20 AM  
Name:  Princess DeJesus  
Email:  pdejesus@modernarnis.cc 
Site:  http:// www.modernarnis.cc 
Location:  West Palm Beach, FL, USA  
Comments:  I attended my first MARPPIO 2-day seminar (Dec. 7th & 8th - Largo, FL) and it was great! I must say that it was one of the best seminars that I have attended. Everyone received personal attention from exceptional Guros (Dr. Remy P. Presas, Guro Rodel Dagooc, Dr. Wilfredo C. Matias). Also, the skillful knife techniques taught by Ray Dionaldo were superb. I feel invigorated again in the art of Modern Arnis and will be continuing my training. Can't wait to attend another MARPPIO seminar! ^_^  

(taken from the guestbook of marppio) www.modernarnis.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2002)

For those of us used to the Proefssor's seminars, how similar is the selection of techniques taught?


----------

